# Sire Info



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Your breeder should have provided you with paperwork that includes a code you can use to go up to the AKC website and register your dog with either full or limited rights. Not getting that paperwork with the puppy is concerning if you planned to register it.

By CKC do you mean Canadian Kennel Club or Continental Kennel Club? Canadian Kennel Club is the north-of-border counterpart to AKC and has some cross-registration agreements in place. A breeder should certainly be able to register an AKC litter with a Canadian sire. The Continental Kennel Club has no such agreement with AKC. The best you could hope for if the sire has only Continental registration is to get your pup an AKC PAL registration.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

As cowpony said, if you were sold as puppy that is eligible for AKC registration, you should have received the registration application form. It looks like this.

AKC application by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

The AKC's Poodle studbook is closed, and you can't do Open Registration on a Poodle. You can, however, register a foreign-born dog that is registered with a recognized kennel club.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have tried a search for that name and I am getting no results from AKC or OFA or even Google. So I am doubtful either of the name or the dog being registered in any way. What kind of official paperwork did you receive with your puppy?


----------

